# Nice Individual 7er



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Those wheels look great on the E65. Not feeling the diamond silver but the suede headliner looks :str8pimpi


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Found the suggested retail for that car. Take a look at the fee for the special order items. :yikes:


I like how paying the MSRP "ends the auction."

I suppose it would.

That is so profoundly gross I don't know how to react. While I've long considered the 745iL to be the ugliest vehicle ever to wear the roundel (including the Isetta), I had no idea just how ugly a pink 745 would be until just now.

If I had ordered that car I would have run screaming into the night. I would have declared personal bankruptcy just to get out of the sales contract.


----------

